# Scopes??



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Theres a yard sale going on around the corner from my house. They have a Swarouski rifle scope its a PH-4-16-50 plex new in box for $400.00 is it worth it?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

New in the box? Heck ya, it's worth it! better get back there quick...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh, yeah. :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They normally start at about $950 for the 40mm lenses, so that does not sound too bad.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank,s I got it but the wife aint to happy I,ll be in the dog house for awhile


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

:evil: heck BIG, I'll give you your money back for it -^|^- ........I'm ALWAYS in the dog house anyway O|* -oOo- -BaHa!-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BIG-TNT said:


> Thank,s I got it but the wife aint to happy I,ll be in the dog house for awhile


Just tell her that it would be like finding a new Gucci bag for $50, that should give her some point of reference. And this Gucci bag is always in style and lasts a lifetime.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> BIG-TNT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank,s I got it but the wife aint to happy I,ll be in the dog house for awhile
> ...


Yeah, you can do that *OR *you can turn around and sell it for $700 to $800, take the wife out to a nice dinner and movie with the money, maybe throw in some nice flowers and then with the leftover go buy a very nice new Leupold... 8)

You got a good deal BTW.


----------

